# Hello from Ecuador



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Welcome, you will find it both informative and entertaining. Great forum.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## El cholo (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you all


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## josevictor (Nov 13, 2016)

Greetings, I am new to this site, I live in Ecuador and will like some help in getting started with some hives as a pilot project, can anyone help me get started with information - where to get hives, where to buy equipment and most of all is it worth the while to get into honey production in Ecuador. Hoping to hear from someone soon. Have a blessed day.


----------

